# Schecter Custom Shop



## kmanick (Oct 4, 2006)

I emailed the Schecter custom shop and asked them if they would build me a Hellraiser with a flamed maple board and a floyd.
they said yes but the price they qouted me was ridiculous.
they also said that a C-7 with a floyd may be a new 2007 model so stay tuned.
anyone here own anything from the Schecter Custom shop?
How is it quality/playability wise?
I don't want to post the price I was qouted here but if anyone wants to know pm me and I'll tell you.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 4, 2006)

well....i heard they are putting the floyd on the omen 7


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2006)

Keep in mind custom shop = hand built instrument as opposed to Korean made standard models. If they quoted you between $2000 - $3000 they're in line with everbody else's custom shops (ie Jackson, Esp, etc).


----------



## kmanick (Oct 4, 2006)

$2,000.00-$3,000.00??
keep going.................


----------



## Elysian (Oct 4, 2006)

more? who do they think they are? jackson?


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2006)

kmanick said:


> $2,000.00-$3,000.00??
> keep going.................



come on come on just tell us.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok > $3000 for a slightly modified version of a production model is insane. For that kind of money I'd buy a normal Hellraiser and have a luthier mod it and end up with more in the bank left out of $3k than I spent.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 4, 2006)

Elysian said:


> more? who do they think they are? jackson?


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 4, 2006)

Well Jacksons production models are >$2,000 too, hah. They are well made though.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't Carvin cheaper than that?


----------



## darren (Oct 5, 2006)

Carvin is not a custom shop. They make built-to-order production instruments. There is a difference.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 5, 2006)

Schecter's custom stuff is nice but somehow it's all really ugly and nowhere near what I'd ever want my guitar to be like.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Schecter's custom stuff is nice but somehow it's all really ugly and nowhere near what I'd ever want my guitar to be like.


+1 I've never seen Schecter CS I'd want to own


----------



## NDG (Oct 5, 2006)

I like some of the CS stuff.

Example


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> I like some of the CS stuff.
> 
> Example


I know who'd love that guitar.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 5, 2006)

that one that was posted up on ebay (then taken down so i dont have the link :/ ) the other day, the anderson look alike was pretty amazing looking


----------



## NDG (Oct 5, 2006)

I love goooooold.

Too bad that movie wasn't funnier.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> I love goooooold.
> 
> Too bad that movie wasn't funnier.


Whaaat?

I seriously never laughed harder in my life than at that movie. I literally was a) embarrassed, and b) thinking I was going to die, I was lauging so hard. That scene with Austin and Mini Me on the sub. Holy shit, the funniest thing I ever saw in my life, no bullshit.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 5, 2006)

I was quoted somewhere like 3600 for a CS version of the Avenger I have. I guess that's not terrible. I wanted EMGs and a neck-through. They're a good company. I really want them to come out with the Avenger 7 Hellraiser.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 5, 2006)

darren said:


> Carvin is not a custom shop. They make built-to-order production instruments. There is a difference.



Yeah, something more companies should do more often.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Whaaat?
> 
> I seriously never laughed harder in my life than at that movie. I literally was a) embarrassed, and b) thinking I was going to die, I was lauging so hard. That scene with Austin and Mini Me on the sub. Holy shit, the funniest thing I ever saw in my life, no bullshit.



I agree. I was with my wife when we saw that in the theaters (we weren't married yet of course) and it was our second date, and I laughed so hard, I thought I was going to piss myself. And really, there was absolutely nothing high brow about that humor; pure bathroom humor, all the way. I loved it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I agree. I was with my wife when we saw that in the theaters (we weren't married yet of course) and it was our second date, and I laughed so hard, I thought I was going to piss myself. And really, there was absolutely nothing high brow about that humor; pure bathroom humor, all the way. I loved it.


 Me too, dude. I had to look away from the screen, because every time I looked up and saw what was going on, I would start laughing and gasping, and it was _obnoxiously_ loud. But I honest-to-goodness couldn't help myself. It was the funniest shit I had ever seen. I was literally worried I was going to choke or something!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> I was quoted somewhere like 3600 for a CS version of the Avenger I have. I guess that's not terrible. I wanted EMGs and a neck-through. They're a good company. I really want them to come out with the Avenger 7 Hellraiser.




Just buy an A-7 Elite, and route it for EMG's. There's one for sale in the classifieds section.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 5, 2006)

One other thing to possible consider: Was your quote their price or the price you'd actually pay from a dealer? I know ESP and Jackson's quotes look scary but you typically pay about 1/3rd less. I guess Schecter would be the same?


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 5, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Just buy an A-7 Elite, and route it for EMG's. There's one for sale in the classifieds section.



Thanks for the tip. Now at least I know that there is such a model. I emailed for pics, so I could take a look at the one that's listed on the site.



metalfiend666 said:


> One other thing to possible consider: Was your quote their price or the price you'd actually pay from a dealer? I know ESP and Jackson's quotes look scary but you typically pay about 1/3rd less. I guess Schecter would be the same?



That was a quote directly from Schecter. I mean, you know, it's not that I don't think it would be worth it. It's just beyond my means.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> That was a quote directly from Schecter. I mean, you know, it's not that I don't think it would be worth it. It's just beyond my means.


 
That was actually directed at the thread starter, but I suppose it's just as relevent to you. It seems pretty reasonable for what you'd get from what I've seen of their work, but I agree it's still a very large amount of money.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 5, 2006)

that was the qoute directly from the custom shop.
James you have a pm BTW.


----------



## Drew (Oct 6, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Ok > $3000 for a slightly modified version of a production model is insane. For that kind of money I'd buy a normal Hellraiser and have a luthier mod it and end up with more in the bank left out of $3k than I spent.



Well, that's the thing - it's NOT a slightly modified version of a production model, it's a full one-off custom that happens to be spec'd quite similarly to a guitar they produce in their Korean factory.

Their FAQ is very clear on this point, that they will not do modifications to Diamond-series guitars in their custom shop. If you order from them, you're paying for a top-quality handbuils guitar, whatever the specs happen to be. 

And, I gather Tom Anderson got his start building for Schecter - that says rather a lot, IMO.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2006)

You've hit the nail on the head there Drew. I pm'd Nick to see what the quoted price was and being honest I'd say it was pretty reasonable. It was also a direct quote from the custom shop so I'm guessing "street" price from a dealer will be about 1/3rd less in line with ESP and Jackson. As you say yourself it's a hand built guitar made by some of the best luthiers around and will easily be on a par with anything produced by the custom shops of Jackson and ESP. It might look like a modified production model, but it will be an exceptionally high quality guitar.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 7, 2006)

Any one-off handbuilt to spec guitar by a small custom shop owned by a big company is bound to be lightyears ahead of anything from a Korean factory. But don't forget independent luthiers, either. I had my Freenote with custom shop neck and a Korean import body made for next to nothing. The fretboard on it is perfect&#8230;much more detailed than a factory neck, even though the bridge pickup was a little wimpy, but that was easy to remedy. Plus, I rarely ever like my bridge pickups stock.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 8, 2006)

Now if the actual price I paid would be 1/3 less than what I was quoted
then It's something to think about. Qoutes I've gotten from other builders are in that ball park.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup if it's 1/3 less then it's not bad... guess the way to find out would be to contact a Schecter dealer  Your specs would be pretty cool to see built.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, on another board, There is a big Schecter dealer... And a guy there got a quote for a V from schecter, and they were reluctant at first because of the shape, but they quoted him like $4600 or something near there O_O pretty crazy


----------



## Rage (May 1, 2009)

ok I thought I saw someone say this earlier but I could find it to quote it.

just buy the standard one that is similiar to what you want and then just custom it yourself from there, it sounds like the less expensive way to me. but would envolve a little more work on the custom end but on the good side a little less bank.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)




----------



## TMM (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, holy unnecessary thread resurrection.


----------



## PlagueX1 (May 1, 2009)

WOW how old is this?

I have a Hellraiser C7 FR now


----------



## Toshiro (May 1, 2009)

Rage said:


> ok I thought I saw someone say this earlier but I could find it to quote it.
> 
> just buy the standard one that is similiar to what you want and then just custom it yourself from there, it sounds like the less expensive way to me. but would envolve a little more work on the custom end but on the good side a little less bank.



Read the date of the last post before bumping 3 year old threads.


----------



## screamindaemon (May 1, 2009)

I am very angry. I got all excited at the thread name, then because very sad when I realized it was from 06....
*




*


----------



## Æxitosus (May 1, 2009)

Rage said:


> ok I thought I saw someone say this earlier but I could find it to quote it.
> 
> just buy the standard one that is similiar to what you want and then just custom it yourself from there, it sounds like the less expensive way to me. but would envolve a little more work on the custom end but on the good side a little less bank.


 
was that necessary?

I remember the days when people used to get pissed at me for doing this...


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2009)

Sometimes a bump is okay. In this case, not even close.


----------



## screamindaemon (May 1, 2009)

true, but give him a bit of a break. He's brand new, and likely looking to contribute and get his name out there 
I say, welcome, and don't do it again?


----------



## Rage (May 1, 2009)

sorry my bad, wasn't paying attention won't happen again.


----------



## screamindaemon (May 1, 2009)

I'm sure we've all been guilty of that at some point or another


----------

